# Great Sharpie Hunt



## flightbirds (Jun 25, 2004)

We had a real nice Sharptail hunt in central ND last weekend. The temps were hot(80s) and the winds were real high, but the shooting was a lot of fun!!!


----------



## flightbirds (Jun 25, 2004)

here is the photo to go with it.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

nice! i would just about prefer to hunt sharpies over pheasants. delightful birds. even when they become hard to approach.


----------

